# probleme ecran Powerbook G4



## malx (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, 
je possede un powerbook G4 1,67GH de 2005 et hier, d'un coup, une partie de mon ecran a droite s'est mis a afficher des bandes verticales de toutes les couleurs, puis noirs. 
j'ai donc un bon tiers de mon ecran a droite qui n'affiche plus rien.
qqu'un a t il eu ce genre de probleme et si oui qu'est ce que cela pourrait etre sachant qu'il n'est biensur plus sous garantie, combien cela va t il me couter ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## voyager007 (9 Décembre 2007)

Tu as essayé de branché un écran externe pour voir si c'est vraiment ton écran et pas la carte graphique qui déraille. Si ok sur écran externe ça te fait un Imac...


----------



## asteriscme (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai eu le même pbl avec le même matériel, les bandes étaient sur un tiers en bas. c'était un pbl de connexion de map d'écran. Tu peux tester en pinçant le bord inférieur gauche de ton écran. Si les bandes disparaissent c'est bien la map d'écran. Mon réparateur a glissé un petit bout de carton (genre ticket de métro) entre le bâti et l'écran ce qui a permis de résoudre le pbl.

je te souhaite que ce ne soit QUE çà!!!


----------



## malx (9 Décembre 2007)

en fait ça marche sur ma tele quand je le branche en DVI. 
j'ai tente de "pincer" l'ecran mais ça ne change rien
mon ecran est coupe en 2, avec 2/3 normaux a gauche ,et 1/3 a droite, qui est soit noir, soit avec des bandes verticales de toutes les couleurs, soit j'ai une duplication de la partie d'ecran de gauche..... bref un truc tres bizarre !
si j'ai le meme probleme que les imac qu'est ce que je peux faire alors ?
merci


----------



## valere1 (8 Juin 2010)

bien voila je suis sur powerbook G4 et mon ecran présente des probleme de point et ligne de couleurs rouge et verte au bout d'une heure d'utilisation le problème se resorbe lorsque j'éteint et rallume mais le problème réapparait au bout de quelques minutes j'ai l'impression que cela est lié à une surchauffe qlqu'un peut il m'éclairer?


----------

